# Help me adjusting my projector



## vnthierry (Jun 13, 2019)

I am mounting Optoma WU515ST to a ceiling and currently I am getting this shape. Please help me how do I adjust my projector so that the shape becomes square rectangle? Please see my attached image. 

The white grid lines is the current showing. I like it to be like the red rectangle


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

You must place the projector in the CENTER (left to right) of the Red Rectangle to get the best images. It looks like your projector's lens is is too far to the right AND it looks like the projector is rotated a little bit. The left edge of the projection image and the right edge of the projection image should be the same distance from the projector lens.

DO NOT USE Keystone controls in your projector, they cause a loss of resolution and can also make the shape of the picture better (more square), but doing that causes resolution loss. If this was a new projector, the Keystone controls should be set to ZERO from the factory. If this is a used projector, the previous owner may have used a poor setup and left the keystone control set to a high number for left-right Keystone.

The projector ALSO appears to be rotated slightly. You should be able to fix that with adjustments to the ceiling mount. It would appear that the left side of the projector is closer to the ceiling than the right side of the projector (assuming the ceiling is flat). 

So it appears you have 2 problems.


----------



## bruce t (Mar 25, 2013)

I used to align 3 to 15 slide projectors and project them on to one screen area and three stacks across with blended images. I've done this. From the looks of it the projector is not level, shooting up and is left of center. Either you have a rather short lens or you are way off center. The shorter the lens the more critical projector alignment.

Rest all projector functions to factory. If there is manual keystone controls center them.
Place the center of the lens dead center of the image area you wish to project. Get a tape and measure.
Level the projector. Use a bubble level.
Zoom the image width to the size you want.
If the image is too low raise the projector while keeping it level. You can use manufacturer specs for image offset or place the projector (in inverted ceiling position) on a tall ladder and see where the image falls (faster).
A longer side of a image means the throw distance is further to that side, move toward from that side to square up.
If you need to touch up and have optical shift now if the time to use them.
Take your time.


----------



## bruce t (Mar 25, 2013)

I used to align 3 to 15 slide projectors and project them on to one screen area and three stacks across with blended images. I've done this. From the looks of it the projector is not level, shooting up and is left of center. Either you have a rather short lens or you are way off center. The shorter the lens the more critical projector alignment.

Rest all projector functions to factory. If there is manual keystone controls center them.
Place the center of the lens dead center of the image area you wish to project. Get a tape and measure.
Level the projector. Use a bubble level.
Zoom the image width to the size you want.
If the image is too low raise the projector while keeping it level. You can use manufacturer specs for image offset or place the projector (in inverted ceiling position) on a tall ladder and see where the image falls (faster).
A longer side of a image means the throw distance is further to that side, move toward that side to square up.
If you need to touch up and have optical shift now if the time to use them.
Take your time.


----------

